# Mehrere Motoren an einem Sanftstarter



## michi204 (6 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine Anlage mit drei 22kW Drehstrom Asynchron Motoren.
Alle drei haben exakt die selbe Aufgabe, starten und stoppen also immer miteinander.

Meine Frage: Ist es möglich diese drei Motoren zusammen an EINEN Softstarter anzuschliessen? Bin bei google leider nicht fündig geworden. Gibt es dazu spezielle Modelle und worauf muss ich bei der Wahl achten? Gäbe es durch das zusammenschliessen irgendwelche Nachteile?


Vielen Dank,

Gruss Michi


----------



## Manfred Stangl (6 September 2010)

ich bin jetzt nicht der profi, aber wie willst du in so einer Kontellation die leitungen und die motore schützen?


----------



## michi204 (6 September 2010)

Hat was. Ideal wäre natürlich ein Softstarter mit 3 sepparaten Abgängen die einzeln abgesichert sind...aber wirds wohl nicht geben.


----------



## Deltal (6 September 2010)

Naja vor jedem Motor (und Leitung) nen Bimetalrelais und gut.. 
Sind denn drei Geräte so viel teurer? 

Als Anlagenbetreiber würde ich sagen drei Starter wären besser.. als Anlagenhersteller kommt es ja nur auf den Preis an


----------



## rheumakay (6 September 2010)

ich würde einen "normalen FU" nehmen, da ist das sicherlich kein problem.

sanftanlauf geräte haben den nachteil, dass man sie nur begrenzt oft aus/einschalten kann. 
Und es ist immer eine Phase dauernd durch geschaltet.

Das würde bedeuten das du außerdem ein entsprechend großes Netzschütz einbauen müßtest.


----------



## JesperMP (6 September 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein grosses S-A wäre billiger als drei kleinen S-A. Dazu kommt mehr Aufwand mit ekstra Motorschutz pro Motor.



			
				michi204 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle drei haben exakt die selbe Aufgabe, starten und stoppen also immer miteinander.


Wirklich 100% genau dieselbe belastung ?
Wenn nicht genau gleich, dann schaltet der S-A ins Bypass bevor alle Motoren hochgefahren sind.

Ich habe ein S-A für 2 Motoren verwendet, aber dann waren die Motoren auf denselbe Welle angeschlossen.



			
				rheumakay schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde einen "normalen FU" nehmen, da ist das sicherlich kein problem.


Kein Problem, ausser den Preis.


			
				rheumakay schrieb:
			
		

> Und es ist immer eine Phase dauernd durch geschaltet.


Bei die billigsten ja, aber nicht "immer"

Nimm einfach 3 kleinen S-A.
Eventuell mit eingebaute Bypass-Kontakten.


----------



## michi204 (6 September 2010)

danke für eure antworten, das ganze hat sich aber soeben geklärt. der kunde hat sich entschieden die motoren selbst anzusteuern...


----------



## Air-Wastl (7 September 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...mehr Aufwand mit *ekstra* Motorschutz pro Motor...




Will ja kein Rechtschreibflamer sein aber was ist denn das bitte?

Ich hoffe einfach mal es soll ein Eigenname sein 

Gruß


----------



## Nordischerjung (7 September 2010)

> Will ja kein Rechtschreibflamer sein aber was ist denn das bitte?
> 
> Ich hoffe einfach mal es soll ein Eigenname sein :wink:



Bist du Deutschlehrer ??

Hast du mal gesehen wo JesperMP wohnt ????


----------



## JesperMP (7 September 2010)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Will ja kein Rechtschreibflamer sein aber was ist denn das bitte?
> 
> Ich hoffe einfach mal es soll ein Eigenname sein
> 
> Gruß


Wenn das die einzigste Rechsschreibfehler ist, dann bin ich ganz stolz darüber.


----------



## Air-Wastl (7 September 2010)

Schau mir ja nicht gleich jedes Profil an,
und es war ja nicht ernst gemeint... siehe Smily!

Und das er in Koppenhagen wohnt heißt ja nicht das er Däne ist!

Sollte es so sein ist es ja ganz gut ;-)

So für heute genug gespamt.


----------

